# Disabling Display Names in Outlook



## Avatar_Squadron (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello,

I work for a university help desk and a client has posed a question that has us stumped. They do a lot of work with emails, and they find the display names in outlook 2003 to be an annoyance. They would rather see the people's email addresses then the display names.

For example: When they receive a message, it shows the sender as "lastname, firstname". If they print a message, it will show the sender in this format as well, same with any forwarded addresses, cc's, ect. This is a major inconvience for the client as they memorize email address and not names, and when they print emails it doesn't list the address.

I found one possible solution was to open the contact properties, and for each contact, manual delete the display name. However, as this is a statewide university, our global address list has several thousand entries, so this solution is not very plausible. We're looking for a more global "View email address instead of display name" type option or fix.

Thank you for you time.


----------

